# Rattle/purr noises?



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

Sometimes she makes a rattling noise, does that mean she's unhappy or aggravated or scared? Other times, she makes a similar but slightly different noise that seems to be the "purring" I've heard about. We think it's a happy noise because she makes it when she's eating her favorite food. 
Actually we're not sure if the noises are different or not, just that one seems to occur when she's happier and the other seems to be when she's more distressed. Could that be right? Is rattling always bad? Is purring always good? How do you tell the difference? (she's not balled up or spikey when she makes either of them). 
Like sometimes, when she's running around the living room and comes upon us, she'll make one of the noises while she explores us. We're hoping it's the purring noise and that it means she recognizes us and likes our smell, could that be true? She also makes one of the noises (if they are different) oftentimes when she's just exploring. 
Please give me any information you have on these noises, so we know what they mean! Thanks!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Some hedgies do purr when they are happy! They make all sorts of happy sounds, like "wheefling" and "putting" etc etc.


----------

